# NEEDED: Snow Removal Equipment Operators-Grand Rapids MI



## CompleteCare (Feb 15, 2006)

We are currently in need of equipment operators with experience in snow removal for this 2011/2012 snow removal season.

Equipment still requiring operators:
- Back Hoe w/12' Box Blade
- Skid Steer w/9' Box Blade

Other Open Positions:
-	Side walk crew Member: Clearing and salting walkways
-	Sub Position On Lakeshore: Truck Or Equipment - Approx 2 acre Lot

Contact Justin @ 616.885.0020 or email [email protected]


----------

